# Floating plants ID



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Can someone tell me what this is? Is floats on the water. Thanks


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

riccia fluitans


----------



## Esteroali (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did it come from? I collect local plants and have them in my tank but I do not think it is native to Florida. What should I do with it? Tie it to something?


----------

